# Report



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

We went out today with Captain Dalton. We made 2 dives on the Chevron. The wind was a little chilly heading out, but gearing up wasnt that bad. The thermocline was pretty chilly, is was mid 50*F's on the way down to about 70ft. After that it got a little warmer. Near the bottom wasnt horrible, my computer clocked 62*F at 125ft. The safety stop, on the other hand, was awful. sitting on the line not moving in those temps were not so fun. There was little surface current, but down on the bottom was nothing. Everyone had plenty of neoprene, however I think this time next year I might retirethe 3/2mm I wore today. The was actually a thick layer of slime that made the entire dive dark. It started getting really dark around 75ft. We had about 40ft of vis on the first dive, near then end of the second dive it dropped down to about 20ft.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad yall got out. Nice report any fish?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What did you see? Anything interesting?


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

some decent AJs, spade, and of course the endangered snapper. grabbed a couple bugs as well


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A 3/2mm at 125 ft in the winter here. Buddy you got to be kidding. That sucker was the thicknessof a piece of copier paper on the bottom. I would recommend a 7mil farmer john with a hooded vest.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

On Thursday I got out to the "O" and can report similar temps (57 on the surface, 64 at depth), but much better vis (70-80' below the scum layer). Plus, plenty of Grouper and AJs were out. But, to Nate... 3mm? You gotta be kidding me! I had my 7mm full suit and my 3mm merino-lined hooded vest to make me toasty!


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

these floidians are soooo sensitive to the "cold" water. "oh no-its 64 degrees, i have to wear a dry-suit with a down parka underneath cause i'm jerry west b*tch!! (aka the world greatest dive instructor...although he really is). This is why I live in florida." (Even though it snowed last friday.) Don't listen to 'em man, i used to dive a 3mm full with a 3.5 hoody in 54 degree springs in central virginia in late march, early april. - hey its whatever you can be comfortable in and still be safe without going into a hypo scenario. if the 3 mil in the winter works for ya, dive it!



ps. anyone that wants to buy a used scubapro ML 3mil that i outgrew/drank, let me know.



-Wilson

FLY Navy, Dive Pensacola, Go VOLS!!

:usaflag


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *wm4480 (2/21/2010)* i'm jerry west b*tch!! (aka the world greatest dive instructor...although he really is).




Is that guy even still alive? Damn it's been like over 3 months since I've heard from him. 



Glad you got some bugs Nate. Unfortunately I didn't see any on the O


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just fell out of my chair! 

"I am Jerry West Biatch!" LOL Haaaaaa

Thatwas some funny crap dude! I bought some tanks from him and had to literally soak and scrub the BS off them! 

Bohunter


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (2/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *wm4480 (2/21/2010)* i'm jerry west b*tch!! (aka the world greatest dive instructor...although he really is).
> ...




Yeah..whats up with Jerry West? Didn't know when your women births your kid that you suddenly go into witness protection or some crap?? :moon


----------

